# what mac aren't you into?



## jillianjiggs (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm primarily into mac eyeshadows and msfs.
i have eyeshadows, msfs, some pigment samples, shadesticks/paints and brushes. the rest i don't bother with or haven't tried yet, and/or have no interest in trying!

i'm very glad i haven't gotten into their lipsticks (or else i know i'd be way poor-er), lipglasses/glosses/whatever (have so many other kinds laying around that get no love so i can't justify buying any mac), eyeliners or mascaras (again, too pricey for something that is just too similar to something i can get for cheaper) and basically everything else cosmetic-y that they offer. i own strobe cream but i could live without it.

is there a specific thing mac makes that you don't like or own any of?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 9, 2007)

I really don't like MAC's foundations and powders.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the only thing I don't own is a mascara, and I've only tried one kind of foundation or coverup and while I like the foundation it's not my favorite.  I do love their blushes and lip products though!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't own any of their lipsticks,or lip liners,  but I am more of a gloss person.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm gonna get heat for this but I'm not a pigment person. I do like some of them and use them here and there but I don't obsess over them. Maybe it's my OCD but I'd rather have neat pressed eyeshadows then messy loose ones and I have no desire to turn them into homemade nail polishes, eyeliners, etc. That's just too much work for me, lol!


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm really only into eyeshadows. I have foundation, a few lipsticks and glosses, a few MSFs, a paint, pigment samples, and a few fluidlines. I'm not into the brushes (I have some of the SE brushes and use my target brushes more!), mascara, lipliner and pencil eyeliner, shadesticks, nail polish, blush or face care stuff. I don't bother with that stuff because I either don't wear it often or can get cheaper stuff that works the same


----------



## juli (Jan 9, 2007)

Lipsticks, Lip liners, Eye kohls, Mascara, Foundations, Powder stuff excluding IPPs (love them), cleansers, moisturizers and lip laquers/plush glass.  

So basically I am into eye shadows, piggies, IPPs and lipglasses including lustreglasses and lip gelees!


----------



## jenii (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not into their foundations/concealers. They'll either break me out, or they just aren't that great IMO. I've never had a MAC foundation/concealer that I actually thought was great. Select Moisturecover is alright, but I don't use it much.


----------



## geeko (Jan 9, 2007)

their lipsticks. I find them drying. I only have 4 of them and i gave one of them away to my mum


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 9, 2007)

eye kohls, fragrances, & nail polish


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know why...but I refuse to even look at the pro longwear lippies or the lip laquers.  Dont' have any glitters.  Just absolutely do not care for them at all.  Don't care for any of the ccb's either.  I'm pretty much obsessive over all other things mac though.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not into the Pro Longwear Lipgloss and Glimmer Shimmers. They don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not that into any of the lipstuff except for the lip gelee's which I looove heaps. I also don't use MAC blush, foundation, skincare but.... some of these might change in the near future with the release of new skincare and mineral makeup


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_eye kohls, fragrances, & nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto// i also dont use any of their liquid lipsticks, fragrances or nail polish... but the rest of the line, including their skincare, is great!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I really don't like MAC's foundations and powders._

 
ITA. Everything about these 2 is just wrong.


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2007)

I only purchase eyeshadows, pigments, blushes, Paints and eyebrow pencils from MAC. Don't have much use for the rest. I only own a couple of lip products from MAC and tbh I've found drugstore lines I prefer more!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 9, 2007)

basically i'm only into MSF [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ], eyeshadows (vp, frost and matte are my faves), lippies, lipglass and lustreglass and of course their blushes, cos they are amazing! i also love cremestick lip liners.

have total no interest over their mascaras or kohls cos i totally adore the ones i use now and for some reason i just can't get into the hype of pigments, i find them messy!!!

the rest is just blah. i'd like to try studio fix but i'm scared it will break me out, so i don't wanna spend so much money in something that will ruin my complexion!


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not really into their mascaras (although splashproof is grat for lower lashes), CCBs, pigments (too much fallout, too hard to deal with in the mornings), some eye pencils, lip liners, lip lacquers, pro longwear lips, skincare, make up bags, brow stuff, falsies, prep+prime and nail polishes (i don't wear nail polish much).

whew. when i think about it and list it all, i'm actually not into quite a lot.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 9, 2007)

Don’t use their skincare, mascara, lip liners, nail polish, brow stuff, fragrances, glimmer shimmers, matte cream (prefer Smashbox), glitter liners or gloss, and plush glass. I tried their eye prep+prime. It was okay; but I prefer the CCBs. They work a lot better. But I do love the lip prep+prime. I swear by Smashbox’s brow tech and use Philosophy as my skincare line. Plus I haven’t tried out MAC’s fragrances since I don’t have a store near me.

I mostly buy the foundation, powder, eye shadows/liners, pigments, lipsticks, blush, lip/ lusterglass, msf and brushes. I do, however, have an equal amount of Smashbox and MAC brushes and I use Laura Geller face primer.

Whew! That's still a lot of stuff.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I'm not into their foundations/concealers. They'll either break me out, or they just aren't that great IMO. I've never had a MAC foundation/concealer that I actually thought was great._

 
I agree with that, for foundations. I bought some Studio Fix 2 years ago (the powder one) and that was real crap! The color wasn't good at all for my skin tone and I had some pimples when I used it.  
I know a lot of people around me who had the same problem, with skin breakouts and real acne problems, just because they used that evil Studio Fix :crap:


----------



## lola336 (Jan 9, 2007)

yea im not into their skincare products,..the fast response is the only one i use. also their foundations and face powders dont do it for me. and the perfume is a bit expensive for the small amount you get in the bottle. so i dont buy the perfumes either.


----------



## Cruella (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not into their skincare, foundations/concealers, fragrances, mascara, or lip gelees. Everything else is game


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't own any type or kind of MAC face makeup (powder, blush, msf, foundation, etc. etc.) simply because I don't wear face makeup.  I also don't own any of their nail polishes although I'd like to get one sometime.  Oh, and I'm also not into the liquidlast liners, I'd make a mess out of myself, lol.


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 9, 2007)

I used to love their foundations, not so fond of them anymore, and i own 6 lippies which have never been worn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! a shame cos some are so pretty but l/s just look so weird on me, even when applied by a mac artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've never used MAC mascara, skincare, cremeblushes, brow stuff, nail polish, perfume, and while I have used MAC foundation, it is by no means my favorite. In fact it ranks well under favorite, in the only-if-I-have-nothing-else category.


----------



## veilchen (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't have a single Cream Color Base because I find the texture too thick and the colours not really appealing, and although I've tried some mascaras I now don't own any because I liked none. Also no lip liners for me (once bought 2 creamstick liners but gave them to my mum) as I never use them.


----------



## GothicGirl (Jan 9, 2007)

Blushes and MSFs. I don´t wear any kind of 'cheek' makeup, if that makes sense. Even now, when I´m trying to learn to contour, I wear a darker shade of compact powder. You´ll never see me wearing anything that would make me look tan or "healthy", that´s for sure.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 9, 2007)

pigments...i cannot use them dry for the life of me, and mixing medium is always too pasty and doesn't dry properly.
of the 5 i have, i never use them...what a shame, since they're full-sized jars!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 9, 2007)

not really into glimmershimmers and pigments. Though I would like to make my own lipstick so I may need to start looking at piggies


----------



## Katura (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's what I don't own from MAC

Blush - I use the MSF's as blush. Works great.
Mascara - I swear by BADgal. It's my best friend.
Fragrance - I never found one I felt compelled to grab.
Premade palletes (lips/eyes)- I like full sizes of things and I just have a feeling they would never get used
Foundation - I really want to, but I just never have. BE works well with my skin.
Eye Kohls - another thing I'd like, but meh..it can wait.


I'll do just about anything else


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 9, 2007)

I am not (believe it or not) into MSFs...I have Stereo Rose, and that's it...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 9, 2007)

I never buy nail polishes, lip liners, concealers or skin care from MAC.  Everything else I have in spades.


----------



## Prismique (Jan 9, 2007)

I have some of almost everything I think. I never got into the MSF's, but I now have two on the way, so that'll probably change. I also have my first glitter liner on the way.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not that into their nailpolishes, and I don't really care for their mascara's either(the only one I ever like was zoomlash, but it was kinda hard to work with)


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have none of the glimmershimmers, blushcremes, nail polish, fragrance & glitterliners. I've found alternatives from other brands. Everything else from MAC I use or collect (piggies, msf's & pearlizers).


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the mascara... at all!!! I have never used any of the skin care products, nor do I have the desire to. I have and always will be an eye shadow junkie so I pretty much stick to those and other products for the eyes like paints and shade sticks and what not. =)


----------



## Ambi (Jan 9, 2007)

The lipstuff, especially the lipglosses stink so bad! The vanilla smell makes me feel sick, so I guess it's safe to say I'm not into them.


----------



## meihwa (Jan 9, 2007)

Foundations, skincare, nailpolishes, lip/creme liners, cream bases.  I have found other brands to be more cost effective and get the job done for what I expect out of these types of products.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't much care for lipglass, I like the idea, but it melts off my lips like butter.


----------



## Holly (Jan 9, 2007)

Im not into the nailpolishes, liquid liners, kohl liners, fragrances, blush, skincare line, lipliners, lipglasses, mascara, and eyebrow stuff


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 9, 2007)

mascaras. bad gal by benefit till i die!!! hahaha.. and.. nailpolish? shit. nailpolish is nailpolish.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 9, 2007)

Glimmershimmers. Ew...I tried to like them, but nooo. I also don't own any MAC nailpolish, but that's because it's rare that I wear any. I don't like the premade quads...if I do end up with one, I'll probably pry it apart. I'm in love with my 15 pan palletes!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 9, 2007)

Mascara (hate them)
Skin Care stuff (never tried besides FR eye cream)
Perfume (Ones I've smelled didn't smell good IMO)
Nail polish (have way to many "non" mac already to be buying more lol)
Foundation (don't wear foundation)
Eye Liners (except fluidlines & glitter liners)
Glitters (not my thing)
Shade sticks (have some similar "non" mac ones and they work just fine)

Everything else I pretty much use!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jan 10, 2007)

Mascara - hor-ri-ble!!
Skin Care - never tried
Lippie products not including their lipstick - never stay for me and way too sticky
Foundation - it's okay
Powders - so many better ones out there
Fragrance - I have one set fragrance and it ain't MAC
Glimmershimmers - never tried them

I use pretty much else.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 10, 2007)

Pro Longwear = GROSS.

I don't like there Mascara's either.  



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 

 
_I don't know why...but I refuse to even look at the pro longwear lippies or the lip laquers.  Dont' have any glitters.  Just absolutely do not care for them at all.  Don't care for any of the ccb's either.  I'm pretty much obsessive over all other things mac though._


----------



## christyxjane (Jan 10, 2007)

Fragrances, CCBs, any liners other than fluidline, nailpolish, premade palettes (minus quads, which I adore), IPPs, and I realllly realllly hate lip gelees


----------



## Eilinoir (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm only into MAC for the pressed eyeshadows, pigments, lipgelées, and the occasional lipstick (only w/ B2M), blush/MSF, and lipliner.
I'm not interested in their skincare, foundations and concealers, lipglasses, nail polishes, etc.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not into their foundations. When I first started wearing MAC, I bought Studio Tech, Studio Fix, Sheer Select, Blot Powder....and now I only use the blot powder. I find their foundation to be very heavy and I break out EVERY time I wear it. I'm not too hot about the pigments either. They are so messy and it's too much work to press them.


----------



## ollieo (Jan 10, 2007)

Not into their skin care 
Not into their foundations/powders etc (never tried because I have yet to meet a MA at one of their stores/counters who did not make me look like a clown and there is NO WAY I am letting them match me for foundation.  Plus I really love Shu's)
Not into their blushes

Never tried their nail polish but am waiting for my first one in the mail right now.  Its a light green color I just had to try on my toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am in the minority here but I LOVE the X mascara in brown, has done wonders for my eyelashes, one swipe of the wand and I am off


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

The lipglasses don't do it for me!  Too tacky and sticky!   Not so into those!   Most of my collection consists of pigments, shadows, palettes, brushes, MSF's, and a few other bits and pieces!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 11, 2007)

From the permanant line, I have SFF, MSFs, eyeshadows, pigments, fluidlines, 1 paint, lipglass/plushglass/lacquer, lipsticks, perfume.  

I do not have any of the followingfrom MAC:
Brushes
Nail polish
Skin Care
Mascara
Glimmershimmers
Blush
Lipliners
Pencil eyeliners
Shadesticks


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 11, 2007)

I do not use:
Foundation
Powder (I use the pressed Blot powder only)
Mascara
Blushcreme
Pro Long Wear
Lip Lacquers
Nail Polishes
Skincare
Fragrances


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 11, 2007)

Personally, I don't care for their nailpolishes, mascaras, blushcremes, glimmershimmers, glitters, perfumes, CCBs, eyebrow stuff.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Jan 11, 2007)

mascara, eye pencils, paints, lipliners, creamblushes, fragrance, bags, brow related goods, concealer, nail polish, foundations (i keep buying them, but i never reach for them).


----------



## lara (Jan 11, 2007)

Pigments. Can't stand 'em.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 11, 2007)

And we are MAC addicts because....

sorry just had to say it lol

I don't want to try their foundations because of the recs it has gotten

Also i'm not a fan of their lip glosses, well i should say the lustreglass. it comes of way too quick for my tastes. I prefer Bobbi Brown to be honest. Her lip glosses stay on way longer


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Pigments. Can't stand 'em._

 
Good I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jan 11, 2007)

i'm not into the cbb's, paint sticks, chromocakes, liquid last liners, blushcreams, nail polishes, lashes, perfumes, glimmershimmers, skin care, glitters, traincases and beauty powders.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't stand the lipglasses. They're too tacky for my liking and feel gross.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 12, 2007)

Lipglass (love lustreglass though)
Lipstick (I just don't like lipstick anyway)
Mascara
Foundation and powder
Skincare
Perfume


I like the nailpolish colors but they don't last well at all...


----------



## captodometer (Jan 14, 2007)

Lipglasses are hideous: way to heavy and sticky.

And I'm starting to like pigments less and less the more I use them.


----------



## sandsonik (Jan 14, 2007)

1. pigments - haven't tried them and don't WANT to.  I have too many obsessions already and don't really want the bother of mixing mediums or whatever you have to do to make those things work!

2. mascara - never tried Mac's.  I already have a few I really like and haven't heard people rave that much about Mac so...

3.  Foundations and powders.  I do have a Mac foundation andn I wear it sometimes but I've been into BE mineral foundation and don't really like heavy foundations...and it seems like Mac makes a lot of people break out. Luckily, I don't need foundation too much.

I'm already obsessed enough with Mac eyeshadows, fluidlines, lipsticks and glasses, that I'm grateful the others products haven't caught my attention.

Oh, and surprisingly enough, I have NO Mac blushes, though I do have the glissade MSF.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mascara, foundation (anymore), fragrance, shadesticks, nail polish, CCBs, skincare, lacquers, primers, fake lashes, pro longwears.


----------



## XoXo (Jan 14, 2007)

Im not into their Mascara, cremestick liners(or any lip pencils expect subculture), fragrances, blush, pro longwear lipgloss, lipgelees, anything powder(bronzers etc), not really into plushglass, liquidlast liners(expect aqualine), eyepencils, shadesticks, non-matte fluidlines(dont show up), lip varnish, most 'tools' (eyelash curler, etc), skincare except for cleanse off oil, FIX+,  lip conditioner and microfine refinisher, CCB's, nail polish, most lustreglasses, any prep and prime.

Im pretty much only into MSF's, Pigments, Eyeshadows, Paints, Brushes, Lipsticks & tinted Lipglass. Nothing else really impresses me.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_eye kohls, fragrances, & nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
same! I got an eyeliner and it's all smudgy and does not stay where I want it to! I got so mad cause the guy promised they were good. I guess they always will though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lancome is seriously my favorite maker of eyeliner EVER their black and browns stay tight inside my inner rim an don't budge unless I cry! 

I really love some of the lipsticks though, and definitely their cheaper-than-lancome-powder, haha, plus I'm a huge gloss whore so bring on the gloss! 

I really am mainly into eyeshadow though from MAC. I have dominating lips so I don't like to play up both things at once. I haven't tried pigments (my mom is sending me one she hated on herself) so I will see if I dig them enough to add them to the MUST OWN list.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 16, 2007)

I only own one lipglass and one lustreglass.
I'm not big on mac's glosses..too sticky for me. ;/


----------



## electrostars (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Lipglasses are hideous: way to heavy and sticky._

 
AMEN. boo on sticky!


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2007)

i hate the shadesticks. so hard to glide the colour on the lids.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 16, 2007)

I just bought my first shadestick last week, but only because Hepcat is HOT over royal hue.


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jan 17, 2007)

foundations, eye shadows (im allergic to them), nail polish and probably more.  I buy mostly lipglosses, msfs and lipstick at mac.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 23, 2007)

ouch

allergic that sucks!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 23, 2007)

MAC foundations and mascaras do not work for me AT ALL.


----------



## geeko (Jan 23, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear you are allergic to MAC shadows cause they really have gorgeous colors


----------



## Jade (Jan 23, 2007)

I absolutely LOATHE pigments. They go all ver the place, most of them are too shimmery and frosty looking. Make me look like I'm heading out to a disco. I'm not a big fan of the lipglasses either, too sticky and glue like. the colors are alright though.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 23, 2007)

i've already said it, but the lipglasses are so overated. not much colour to them, wear on super quick. I do however like the clear lip glass even though its sticky. I bought a really cheap clear lip gloss from a brand called NICKA. I actually has a better staying power than all of the MAC lipglasses. and that was $1


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jan 25, 2007)

Mascaras, drugstore is just as good or even better.


----------



## franimal (Jan 25, 2007)

pro longwears, liquid eyeliner, shadesticks, plushglass, fix+, prep + prime eye


----------

